# Überlegungen zur Änderung/Verbesserung von Berufen



## Andhun (3. September 2012)

Hallo an das fleißige Proletariat 

Ich habe gerade auf der WoW-Seite den Berufe-Thread gelesen und da kamen mir einige Ideen, wie man Berufe in Zukunft interessanter gestalten könnte.
Nun sind ja die Entwickler von WoW daran interessiert, dass die Spieler sich wieder mehr in die Welt von Warcraft bewegen und nicht in den Hauptstädten rumlungern. Verständlich, wer will schon hunderte Arbeitslose auf seiner Hauptstraße sehen? Jetzt kam mir die Überlegung, warum man Berufe nicht einfach so gestaltet, dass man mehrere Rohstoffe auch aus den alten Gebieten für neue Rezepte braucht. Ein kleines Beispiel anhand der Lederverarbeitung: Für neue, blaue Stiefel brauche ich zukünftig nicht mehr nur 10 schwere primitive Leder, sondern von mir aus 2 schwere primitive Leder, 4 Knotenhautleder und 4 leichte Leder. So bin ich gezwungen als Lederverarbeiter, sowohl in das neue Gebiet, wie auch in ältere Gebiete zu ziehen und mir das entsprechende Leder zu besorgen. Gute Idee? Blöde Idee? Wer weiß. Ich fände es jedenfalls abwechslungsreicher.

Ein weiterer Gedanke kam mir, als ich von dem "Geist der Harmonie" für MoP gelesen habe. Es ist ja so, dass man für ältere Berufe auch noch alte, zusätzliche Teile braucht (Ur-Feuer, kristallisiertes Feuer etc.). Außerdem, wenn ich mich jetzt nicht ganz doll irre, ist man auch noch gezwungen, für alte Rezepte z.B. gefrorene Kugeln zu besorgen. Wäre es nicht sinnvoller, diese Kleinstteile mit weiteren Addons zu aktualisieren und an die neuen Gegebenheiten anzupassen? Sicher, das würde es wiederrum vereinfachen, aber es würde das Transmogrifizieren für einige besser zugänglich machen. Zumindest wäre es, denke ich, für Styler und RPler recht sinnvoll.

LG
Andhun


----------



## Theopa (3. September 2012)

Die Idee mit den "alten" Materialien gefällt mir auch gut, Items sollten nicht einfach nur teuer, sondern auch mal kompliziert herzustellen sein. Aus diesem Grund hat mir Jeeves (Ingi-Butler) sehr gut gefallen, man brauchte auch jede Menge alte Mats. 

Ein Rezept sollte wirklich nicht mehr mit 5 Worten beschreibbar sein. Vielleicht auch eine Herstellung über mehrere Stufen, so könnte man bei einem Schwert erst einmal den Rohling schmieden, dann einen Griff anbringen und es am Ende magisch "veredeln".
 Um diesen Aufwand zu rechtfertigen, sollten die herstellbaren Items aber etwas länger nützlich bleiben als sie es im Moment sind, bei den Addons waren herstellbare Items nach dem ersten großen Patch (neues Tier) oftmals völlig nutzlos, die neuen Rezepte brauchten dann Mats die es im Raid gab. Bis man diese Mats hatte, war man dann aber selbst schon gleich gut bis besser equipt, und die Zahl der Käufer die mal eben 50k für ein Item zahlen ist auch überschaubar....

So könnte die Herstellung einer Waffe auf Drachenseele-Niveau aussehen:

1.) Klinge schmieden:
10 gehärtete Elementiumbarren, 5 Teufelsstahlbarren und 1 Verzauberter Elementiumbarren

2.) Griff anfügen:
10 Schweres Primitives Leder, 10 Verzaubertes Leder und 20 Eterniumfaden.

3.) Klinge härten:
10 Urfeuer, 10 Äonenfeuer, 50 Flüchtiges Feuer um die Klinge zu erhitzen,
anschließend die Klinge von der Fähigkeit "Unbarmherziger Winter", die der LK in den Hallen der Reflexion benutzt, abkühlen lassen: Fertig.

Das war jetzt nur ein spontanes und nicht wirklich an die Realität angepasstes Beispiel, so etwas würde mir (und sicher auch vielen anderen) aber deutlich besser gefallen als das momentane System.

Edit: Man könnte auch eine Quest beifügen, die einen Herstellungsschritt an das momentane Raidtier bindet, also z.B. dass die Klinge durch Deathwings Elementiumblitz getroffen werden muss o.Ä.


----------



## Kersyl (30. September 2012)

Inschriftler können nun Stäbe herstellen, die sogar immer aufeinander aufbauen.
GEIL!

...Die brauchen Scrolls of wisdom. 20 Davon.

......Die 1 tag Cooldown haben.....

.....Welcher den i-level vom raidfinder hat................

*facepalm*

Crafting ist zu 100% unattraktiv wenn man selbst nutzen daraus ziehen will. Zum Gold machen schön und gut, die 19345423 endgamecontent sachen: Schön und gut,

nur würde ich gerne meinen Beruf sinnvoll einbringen können.


----------



## Derulu (4. Oktober 2012)

Kersyl schrieb:


> ...Die brauchen Scrolls of wisdom. 20 Davon.
> 
> ......Die 1 tag Cooldown haben.....
> 
> ...




Der LFR droppt aber bei jedem Boss nur einmal die Woche und wird erst mit ID 3 geöffnet (also nach 15 Tagen Mists of Pandaria)  - nur die wenigsten werden das Glück haben, in ID3, 4 oder 5 einen Stab gedroppt zu bekommen - Inschriftlerstab ist unter diesen Gesichtspunkten deutlich einfacher und vor allem "sicherer" zu bekommen


----------



## Jackie251 (5. Oktober 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Der LFR droppt aber bei jedem Boss nur einmal die Woche und wird erst mit ID 3 geöffnet (also nach 15 Tagen Mists of Pandaria)  - nur die wenigsten werden das Glück haben, in ID3, 4 oder 5 einen Stab gedroppt zu bekommen - Inschriftlerstab ist unter diesen Gesichtspunkten deutlich einfacher und vor allem "sicherer" zu bekommen




70 harmoniepartikel zu erfarmen, die mit dem Inschriftenkundler selber erfarmt werden müssen bezeichnest du als "sicher" oder "einfach"?

klar haben einige schon 200 partikel bekommen aber beim leveln haben wir da eine spannbreite von 8 - 50 in der gilde bis level 90.
und die leute haben durchaus einige gegner verkloppt.

einen seltenen seelengebundene rohstoff farmen wobei der char der die farmen muss strickt vorgegeben ist?
na das ist ja wirklich einfach und sicher...


----------



## Derulu (5. Oktober 2012)

Jackie251 schrieb:


> einen seltenen seelengebundene rohstoff farmen wobei der char der die farmen muss strickt vorgegeben ist?
> na das ist ja wirklich einfach und sicher...



Einfacher und sicherer als eine einmal wöchentliche 5-10% Dropchance eines Items ist es mit sehr großer Wahrscheinlichkeit  , schon alleine wegen der unendlichen Wiederholbarkeit


----------



## Jackie251 (5. Oktober 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Einfacher und sicherer als eine einmal wöchentliche 5-10% Dropchance eines Items ist es mit sehr großer Wahrscheinlichkeit  , schon alleine wegen der unendlichen Wiederholbarkeit



das ist schon ein punkt
auch wenn du unendliche wiederholbarkeit meist an der verfügbaren zeit scheiter.
und nicht zu vergessen die motivation - waren die marken ab wotlk nicht wirklich echte motivation: noch 3 heros bis ich das neue t9 teil kaufen kann...

die harmonie partikel gibts aber nicht planbar und wenn sie fehlen können sie durch nichts (wie gold) ersetzt werden. wenn die letzten 5 partikel fehlen kann man nicht sagen, soo noch 1h farmen.
mit glück ist man in 10 minuten fertig, mit pech ists man weitere 20h später nicht soweit.
das finde ich eben wenig durchdacht und einen designschnitzer


----------



## Shawna (9. Oktober 2012)

Könnte man den Geist der Harmonie bzw die Partikel nicht lieber in acc.gebunden machen. Wäre doch viel sinnvoller. Für Charaktere die die nicht brauchen, bzw Sammelberufe haben, sind die doch völlig nutzlos. 
Und auch wird man quasi gezwungen einen Charakter zu spielen, auf den man vllt nicht wirklich Lust hat. Nur weil der einen Beruf hat, der die "Geister" benötigt um Gegenstände für seine Twinks herzustellen. Ist ja nicht so, das die "Partikel" oft droppen, das das kein Problem wäre. Ungefähr pro Level = 10 Partikel. Ist doch ein Witz....


----------



## Tikume (9. Oktober 2012)

Crafting hat für mich auch mit Handel zu tun und da versagt das System fast auf ganzer Linie.


----------



## Jackie251 (9. Oktober 2012)

Shawna schrieb:


> Könnte man den Geist der Harmonie bzw die Partikel nicht lieber in acc.gebunden machen. Wäre doch viel sinnvoller. Für Charaktere die die nicht brauchen, bzw Sammelberufe haben, sind die doch völlig nutzlos.
> Und auch wird man quasi gezwungen einen Charakter zu spielen, auf den man vllt nicht wirklich Lust hat. Nur weil der einen Beruf hat, der die "Geister" benötigt um Gegenstände für seine Twinks herzustellen. Ist ja nicht so, das die "Partikel" oft droppen, das das kein Problem wäre. Ungefähr pro Level = 10 Partikel. Ist doch ein Witz....




das wäre ein anfang
aber Tikume hat recht, berufe sind auch handeln.
Und vor allem darf man nicht vergessen wie unterschiedlich das Interesse ist, viele haben überhaupt keine Lust Material für items zu sammeln und dann im char oder per ah sich den kampf zu bieten es zu verkaufen.
Und so wird es auch genug zB Lederer geben, die zwar im Grunde einige Geist der Harmonie hätte, aber trotzdem nichts bauen und anbieten. Andere müssen händeringend den Crafter suchen der nun gerade die nötige Zahl Harmonie besitzt und der kann dann den Preis fast diktieren oder man muss weiter suchen.

Könnte aber jeder die Harmonie dinger verkaufen, wären sich ähnlich wie flüchtiges Irgendwas zu Cata zeiten sicher zu stabilen preisen zu handeln.
Und es stünde jedem Crafter frei items zu bauen oder die gefundenen Rohstoffe zu verkaufen.


----------



## Hosenschisser (10. Oktober 2012)

Ich vermute, im Laufe des Addons werden die Partikel oder die daraus resultierenden Geister handelbar. Ich geh davon aus, man will zu Beginn nur verhindern, daß sich Leute in 5 min. durchs AH raidfähig equippen.


----------



## Shawna (10. Oktober 2012)

Jackie251 schrieb:


> das wäre ein anfang
> aber Tikume hat recht, berufe sind auch handeln.
> Und vor allem darf man nicht vergessen wie unterschiedlich das Interesse ist, viele haben überhaupt keine Lust Material für items zu sammeln und dann im char oder per ah sich den kampf zu bieten es zu verkaufen.
> *Und so wird es auch genug zB Lederer geben, die zwar im Grunde einige Geist der Harmonie hätte, aber trotzdem nichts bauen und anbieten. *Andere müssen händeringend den Crafter suchen der nun gerade die nötige Zahl Harmonie besitzt und der kann dann den Preis fast diktieren oder man muss weiter suchen.
> ...



Mit dem Geist kann man sich Rezepte kaufen. Bzw muss man kaufen, da ab 575 oder so die erlernten Rezepte vom Trainer fast nur grün sind. Also muss man sich dafür ab lvl 87 (da man da erst die Quest bekommt für den Schrein) eben die gebundenen Rezepte für je einen Geist kaufen. 
Für die lila Klamotten braucht man dann zum Herstellen auch wieder - nicht grad wenige - Geister. Aber sind ja auch lila


----------



## Jackie251 (10. Oktober 2012)

es ist nur ein Bot-Schutz
anfang cata war ein flut an bots unterwegs um matz zu sammeln - und genau das ist nicht möglich wenn die matz an den crafter gebunden sind, es sei denn der crafter selber nutzt den bot.

Und genau da ist das armutszeugnis: Blizz hat keine andere idee gegen bots, als bop Rohstoffe?


----------



## Hosenschisser (10. Oktober 2012)

Hast du dafür auch ne Quelle? Nicht das ich die Idee abwegig hielte, aber da ich mich doch recht regelmäßig über MoP im Vorfeld informiert habe und nichts in der Richtung mitbekommen habe, würde ich doch gerne mal die offiziellen Aussagen darüber nachlesen.


btw, keine andere Idee wie man gegen Bots vorgehen soll: Blizzard betreibt seit sehr langer Zeit großen Aufwand in Form einer Klage gegen einen deutschen Botprogrammierer und Vertreiber, um den Vertrieb eben dieser zu illegalisieren.


----------



## Jackie251 (16. Oktober 2012)

nein ich habe dazu keine Quelle
ich denke nur selber mit :-)


Bedenkt man das Stellungnahmen durch Blue im offiziellen Forum aber selten sind, darf man davon ausgehen das sowas abgesegnet wird. Und dann ist der Beitrag von Ulvareth schon recht deutlich (http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/forum/topic/5585828568#14)


> Die Idee dahinter ist, Handwerkern einen guten Grund zu bieten, in die Welt hinaus zu ziehen und sich auf die Suche nach Materialien zu begeben (statt im Auktionshaus auf das nächste Schnäppchen zu warten). Für den Start sind die Harmoniepartikel beim Aufheben an euren Charakter gebunden, aber wir behalten uns in der Tat vor, in Zukunft Änderungen daranvorzunehmen. [...]



Im ersten Satz steht sogar wörtlich, dass mit den BOP Rohstoffen das Fremdfarmen unterbunden werden soll. Rohstofffarmen ist aber nunmal DAS Arbeitsgebiet von Bots.
Oder glaubt jemand zu Catazeiten Stack Elementiumerz für 20g gab es, weil echte Spieler damit nichtmal halb soviele Gold pro stunde bekommen haben, wie mit Daylies?


----------



## Walkindeath (15. März 2013)

Ich finde, sie hätten an den Berufen mal endlich was ändern können !!!
Wie zum Beispiel die ganzen Sammelberufe wie Bergbau, Kräutersammeln, Küschnern, ...einfach zu Nebenberufen zu machen.
Berufe wie Angeln, Archeologie, ... könnte man als Hobby deklarieren.

Ich hatte uhrsprünglich Verzauberkunst als Beruf. Ist natürlich schon auf 600.
Jetzt hab ich Bergbau dazu genommen und bin da auch auf 600.
Da ich als Todesritter Platte trage, würde es für mich sinn machen Schmied zu lernen.
Geht aber nicht, weil Bergbau als Hauptberuf deklariert ist.
Und einen Beruf, der schon bei 600 ist wieder auf zu geben, tut wirklich sehr weh wegen der ganzen Arbeit und Zeit, die man schon investiert hat.

Ich weiß, was die meisten jetzt sagen:
Das hätte ich mir alles vorher überlegen müssen und ich soll über vergossene Milch nicht jammern.
Aber glaubt mir, wenn ich das alles vorher gewusst hätte, hätte ich meine Berufswahl anders getroffen.
Ich bin erst seit mitte Jannuar 2013 bei WoW. Und wenn man ein Spiel noch nicht kennt und nicht genau weiß, nach was man alles schauen muss, ist es doch recht schwer die nötigen Infos im Netz zu finden.
Wenn man weiß, worauf es ankommt dagegen ist es leicht. Leider ist das erst zu spät der Fall.


----------



## Xidish (15. März 2013)

Für ein Alleskönner braucht man jedoch kein MMORPG. 

Und für die nötigen Infos bedarf es gerade mal paar Sekunden googlen.
-> WoW Berufe (eu.battle.net)

Und wieso endlich? - bist ja noch ganz frisch dabei und weißt gar nicht, wie es anfangs mal war -
und was es bereits an etlichen Änderungen gegeben hat.


----------



## Jackie251 (19. März 2013)

Walkindeath schrieb:


> Und einen Beruf, der schon bei 600 ist wieder auf zu geben, tut wirklich sehr weh wegen der ganzen Arbeit und Zeit, die man schon investiert hat.
> 
> Ich weiß, was die meisten jetzt sagen:
> Das hätte ich mir alles vorher überlegen müssen und ich soll über vergossene Milch nicht jammern.
> ...




DAS ist der normale Werdegang in spielen, insbesondere in mmorpg.

Auch in einem Rennspiel, wirst du anfänglich das falsche auto und die nicht so tollen Upgrade nehmen..
Beim Strategiespiel ist die 1. Truppenzuammenstellung alles anders als gut..
usw..

beim 2. mal weis man es eben besser.


Verabschiede dich aber im einem mmorpg ganz schnell von begriffen wir "Arbeite, Zeitinvestition, wehtuen..."

Im Spiel ist Ruhm vergänglich und der Hersteller wird regelmäßig dinge die du für viele Zeit gemacht hat ins wertlose patchen.



Und bevor du von Schmied eine falsch vorstellung hast. Es macht für den Todesritter genausoviel Sinn wie Inschriftenkunden oder Schneidern.
Es gibt nämlich keine tolle Selbstversorger Items die du für dich bauen kannst, was nicht auch jeder andere Schmied herstellen könnte.


----------



## Mondenkynd (20. März 2013)

Ehrlich gesagt habe ich alle Berufe auf 600 (außer Lederverarbeitung kommt aber noch) und ich finde es absolut nicht tragisch, das es vereinfacht wird. Die größten Probleme gibt es wohl im Bereich von 0-300 in jedem Beruf. Alles was danach kommt lässt sich relativ flott skillen, finde ich. Jeder der einen Beruf haben will skillt den auch, egal wieviel er kostet.


----------

